# passer une application sur un autre ordi et compte different



## sas13 (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
voilà tout est dans le titre, j'ai acheté l'application Navigon que j'ai installée sur mon iphone (super géniale!), et vu que l'on peut la mettre sur 5 machines différentes, puis-je la passer à mon fils qui a son propre ordi, un iphone et son propre compte itunes? et si oui, comment procéder sans faire la cata! Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Pédrolinno (19 Juillet 2010)

Il ne me semble pas que ce soit possible, ça serait trop simple à mon sens...
Si ton fils veut ton application, il faut qu'il synchronise son iphone sur ton compte et donc, avoir toutes tes applications et tes mots de passe pour les mises à jour, ce qui je pense, n'est pas ton but.
Oui en effet tu peux inscrire 5 pc sur TON compte dans le but de pouvoir brancher ton iPhone où tu le souhaites.

Qu'on m'arrête si je me trompe


----------



## Pooki (19 Juillet 2010)

Il me semblait avoir lu qu'une appli était utilisable pour 2 appareils pour 2 personnes de la même famille donc sur un seul ordinateur.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

5 ordinateurs sont utilisables avec un seul compte iTunes afin de lire la musique sur ces 5 postes.

Ensuite, tu peux mettre les applications sur ces 5 postes également, elles seront autorisées à se transférer sur TOUT les iPhone et iPod que tu voudras sur ces postes.


----------



## Pédrolinno (19 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ensuite, tu peux mettre les applications sur ces 5 postes également, elles seront autorisées à se transférer sur TOUT les iPhone et iPod que tu voudras sur ces postes.



Ha bon
Merci pour l'info...


----------



## sas13 (19 Juillet 2010)

Merci encore gwen, et je vais récapituler ce que je dois faire pour me confirmer si c'est bon et si j'ai bien compris:

Sur mon ordi je désactive la synchronisation automatique de itunes avec un iphone sur mon compte
mon fils branche son iphone sur mon ordi, il le reconnait comme un nouvel iphone que je nomme "iphone à mon fils"
je sélectionne les applis que je souhaite lui passer (en faisant attention à décocher la synchronisation des contacts, mails et autres choses à ne pas synchroniser)

je synchronise son iphone, donc il récupère mes applis sélectionnées sur son iphone

Il va sur son ordi et ouvre son compte itunes
il synchronise et il retrouve mes applis sur son ordi

C'est bien ça gwen? 

ps: je croyais cela pas possible et/ou pas légal


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Il faut que l'ordinateur de ton fils soit autorisé en premier. Donc, bien vérifier point, car sinon les applications seront supprimées. SI cela marche bien, lors de la première synchro l'ordi va demander à télécharger les applications absentes.

Le plus simple restant néanmoins de transférer les applications a la main via une clef USB.

Concernant la légalité, cela est légal du moment que cela reste en famille, même si ce n'est pas sous le même toi. La limite de 5 activations sert à ça. 

Ensuite, même si cela peut se faire entre amis, Apple attend de ses utilisateurs qu'il soit honnête et joue le jeu, sinon ils seront obligés de renforcer leur contrôle.

De tout de façon, quand tu achètes une application genre Navigon ou Tom Tom, il y a peu de chance de t'en servir dans deux endroits différents en même temps, voir impossible dans 3 endroits. Donc, le manque à gagner est faible, par contre, la satisfaction du client est grande. Donc, ça compense


----------



## sas13 (19 Juillet 2010)

@gwen: Merci beaucoup pour tes explications, mais s'il suffit de copier le fichier (avec extension ipa) d'ordi à ordi, je crois que je vais faire ça, c'est moins risqué de faire une bétise. Une fois le fichier copié sur l'ordi de mon fils, itunes va t-il voir l'application? si oui, c'est top, il lui suffit ensuite de synchroniser avec son iphone.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Pour qu&#8217;iTunes voie l'application, le plus simple est à partir de ta clef USB de glisser le fichier .IPA sur iTunes.

Ensuite, tu branches l'iPhone et l'application s'installera comme si c'était un nouveau téléchargement.


----------



## Pédrolinno (20 Juillet 2010)

Halala ce Gwen...


----------



## ken1120112 (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Sa date un peut mais si sa peut aidé quelqu'un d'autre.

Je viens de faire la manip sans le vouloir :

J'ai un iphone 3Gs 32 Go sur mon pc.
Il y a des apply payante comme shazam, igog, deadmau5, etc .. 

j'ai branché le nouvelle iphone 3Gs 8Go sur mon pc avec mon compte, je l'es restauré sur la dernière sauvegarde du 32Go.

Le 8Go est donc identique au 32Go

Je vais sur le PC2, je me connecte a mon compte du PC1, toutes les apply sont donc sur le PC2, je me déconnecte du compte, et j'en crée un autre.

Une fois connecté, j'ai gardé toutes les apply de l'autre compte sur le nouveaux.

Cette solution a été cité mais pas favorisé, je voulais juste dire que ses possible.

J'espère avoir été claire dans les étapes.

Bonne soirée / Journée

Cordialement
Ken


----------

